# PPC - finalisation de l'install

## effraie

bonjour,

gentoo tourne pour la premi{re fois sur mon ibook, et je viens d'installer gnome.

/a tourne, et je suis bien content.

cependant, il me reste quelques pb que j'ai du mal a r{gler...

 - mes m{dias externes ne montent pas automatiquements, et j'aimerais qu'ils le fassent.

 - mon clavier n'est pas parfaitementreconnu. impossible de faire un pipe, ou un crochet... sous debian, j'arrivais a r{gler le pb comme !ceci comment le faire sous gentoo?

EDIT: comme /a peut servir, voici mon fstab et mon ]xorg.confLast edited by effraie on Tue Aug 29, 2006 10:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Salut,

c'est possible que tu aies changer de version de X.org entre ta debian et ta gentoo

DAns Xorg 7.0, il y a eu pas mal de changements dans la gestion du clavier, jette un oeil ici pour plus d'information:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

(c'est au bas de la page)

Concernant tes medias, es-tu dans le groupe plugdev ?

EDIT : j'allais te faire une remarque pour le titre mais je viens de calculer qu'avec ton probleme, ça devait pas être faciel de le formatter   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## effraie

je crois avoir trouver la solution pour le clavier, je confirme apr{s red{marrage de X...

comment faire pour v{rifier / modifier mon appartenance a un groupe?

je modiefierais mon titre de message d{s que j'aurais un clavier correct  :Wink: 

merci

----------

## kopp

tu tapes groups dans une console.

Il y a une commande pour te rajouter, je crois que c'est groupmod mais je suis pas sur.

Sinon tu peux toujours utiliser usermod mais il faut retaper toute la liste des groupes.

Je te renvoie vers les pages man.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Un howto pour le montage auto : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297093-start-0.html

id  te donne des infos sur ton uid ton gid et les groupes auquels tu appartiens ...

                                                          @ +

----------

## Magic Banana

 *effraie wrote:*   

> comment faire pour vérifier / modifier mon appartenance a un groupe? 

 

Quid d'un simple :

```
$EDITOR /etc/group
```

PS : Avec EDITOR=emacs bien sur !  :Razz: 

----------

## effraie

gni!!!!!!

apr{s un 

```
usermod -G plugdev manatee
```

manatee ne peut plus utiliser su... (je ne suis pas sur que se soit li2...)

comment r{tablir /a (je n'ai pas acc{s a mes console virtuelles (a cause de ce fichu clavier) et j'ai bien une console root d'ouverte, mais elle emerge xmms en ce moment m^eme....)

pas d'utilisateur d'ibook dans la salle?

----------

## effraie

et pourtant j'ai : 

```

manatee@genbook ~ $ id

uid=1000(manatee) gid=100(users) groupes=10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),85(usb),100(users)

manatee@genbook ~ $

```

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon tu peux toujours utiliser usermod mais il faut retaper toute la liste des groupes. 

 

Tu avais été prévenu !  :Wink: 

Tu as supprimé ton utilisateur du groupe wheel. Il ne peut donc plus se "switcher" pour un autre utilisateur (notamment root). Comme tu as une console root d'ouverte tu peux toujours attendre qu'elle te redonne un prompt et corriger ça (avec une des techniques exposées précédemment). 

Alternativement tu peux te logger dans un terminal en tant que root (en utilisant Ctrl+Alt+Fx ou x vaut un entier entre 1 à 6 si je ne m'abuse) ou meme depuis un autre ordinateur en ssh...

EDIT :   :Shocked:  Avec ton message arrivé entre temps je ne sais quoi dire...

----------

## effraie

j'ai r{gl{ mon pb de groupe ,,,,,,,, mercccccccci

je bosse sur le reste..

tu m'{tonnes qu'avec gentoo tu finis par connaitre ton syst{me...

----------

## effraie

salut...

dans la doc de udev je lis

 *Quote:*   

> Exemple de code 2.5 : Options du noyau nécessaires
> 
> General setup --->
> 
>   [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices
> ...

 

hors, je n'ai pas cette option dans general setup....

ah, oui... sous debian, pour rep{rer si mon syst{me voit un p{riph{rique nouvellment branch{, je fait: 

```
tail -f /var/log/syslog
```

comment faire sous gentoo?

----------

## agm650

 *effraie wrote:*   

> salut...
> 
> dans la doc de udev je lis
> 
>  *Quote:*   Exemple de code 2.5 : Options du noyau nécessaires
> ...

 

dans mon repertoire ou j ai les source du noyau, j ai fait make menuconfig, puis un petit coup de " / " pour rechercher " HOTPLUG " et je vois qu il y a marquer " EMBEDDED " 

donc a mon avis la ligne que tu cherche depend de ton noyau. verifie mais je pense que si toi tu ne la mets pas de tt facon elle y sera automatiquement.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ah, oui... sous debian, pour rep{rer si mon syst{me voit un p{riph{rique nouvellment branch{, je fait: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

j vais eut etre dire une enorme betise, mais si tu fais dmesg tout a la fin tu pourrais aussi voir je crois si un periph est branché (enfin il me semble)

----------

## blasserre

 *agm650 wrote:*   

>  *effraie wrote:*   
> 
> ah, oui... sous debian, pour rep{rer si mon syst{me voit un p{riph{rique nouvellment branch{, je fait: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

c'est bien ça : dmesg te renvoie les messages du noyau, tu vois donc quel matos a été détecté

----------

## agm650

 *effraie wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - mon clavier n'est pas parfaitementreconnu. impossible de faire un pipe, ou un crochet... sous debian, j'arrivais a r{gler le pb comme !ceci comment le faire sous gentoo?
> 
> 

 

voila le mapping dont je me sert: fr

le fichier est a placer dans " /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/macintosh_vndr/ "

et dans ton xorg.conf  il suffira d avoir ca:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "macintosh"

   Option  "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection
```

voila  :Smile:  j espere que ca t aidera  :Smile: 

----------

